# West Coast Customs Murcielago bodykits........



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by WackSteeLow at 3:31 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: West Coast Customs Murcielago bodykits........ (WackSteeLow)*

here's some crappy pics from SEMA......
http://www.madwhips.com/west-c...lago/
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i honestly thought they were going to ruin the murc but that doesnt look to shabby


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*

yeah, it turned out good. I opted for the color of the Reventon. But since its not my car.








You would think with all the freeway chases the owner has been in. 
He would have choosen a more subtle color.


----------



## ArtByHumanDotCom (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: West Coast Customs Murcielago bodykits........ (WackSteeLow)*

That poor Murci!! Its hideous! ..."Lambo"... not "Honda.."


----------



## WackSteeLow (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: West Coast Customs Murcielago bodykits........ (ArtByHumanDotCom)*








thanks for the kind words human.


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: West Coast Customs Murcielago bodykits........ (ArtByHumanDotCom)*

Its alright....Not a fan of the white lip on the wheels...Looks cheap. All white body would have been better


----------

